# Where's the best place to ride after a storm?



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

It looks like most of the bike lanes in my Saratoga/Cupertino neighborhood are covered with debris. I'm sure the peninsula mountains are a mess.

Where's a good place to ride? Calaveras Rd perhaps?

fc


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

Throw a set of SKS race blade fenders on your crosser and mulch that debris! 

All the roads here in SCruz are pretty cruddy today as well. I spent last night building up a commuter bike for a new job in Watsonville, fendered for bad weather riding, and I'm gonna give it a shot when the breaks in the clouds permit.

My guess - Calaveras won't have as many tree branches, but I'd expect some mud.


----------



## johnny99 (Apr 2, 2004)

Define "after a storm"  Saturday at 1pm, there is thunder and lightening and the temperature in Palo Alto is 49F.


----------



## velogirl (Oct 14, 2005)

best place to ride after a storm? in the garage. no debris, no risk of falling trees, no dorky drivers. we had an awesome team workout in one of my teammates' garages this morning. it was perfect and we could watch the rain pouring down out the door.


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

velogirl said:


> best place to ride after a storm? in the garage. no debris, no risk of falling trees, no dorky drivers. we had an awesome team workout in one of my teammates' garages this morning. it was perfect and we could watch the rain pouring down out the door.


hah. i made it back not more than 5 minutes before the rain started.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

johnny99 said:


> Define "after a storm"  Saturday at 1pm, there is thunder and lightening and the temperature in Palo Alto is 49F.


After the storm means this weekend... or this week. So there's some during the storm elements to it .

This guy might have the right idea.


----------



## tmanley (Jul 31, 2005)

Don't go down Santa Teresa toward Morgan Hill. I got 2 flats yesterday...come to think of it I got 2 flats on the same stretch of road after the last hard rains.


----------



## Squidward (Dec 18, 2005)

Break out the mountain bike and fenders! I snuck out and did a short ride around the neighborhood to try not to go crazy while sitting at home and the 'Dale went right over everything. No, I didn't try anything crazy like going over fallen trees or anything but I was able to go around a big one that fell across a path at the local high school. Hell, it was fun sloshing through the mud and crud. Unfortunately, Mother Nature didn't want me out on the roads as it was bone dry not five minutes before my ride and, as I got ready to ride, it started raining, hard. It stopped shortly after I rinsed the mud off my bike, too. :mad2:


----------



## smw (Mar 7, 2006)

tmanley said:


> Don't go down Santa Teresa toward Morgan Hill. I got 2 flats yesterday...come to think of it I got 2 flats on the same stretch of road after the last hard rains.





I rode saturday and sunday. Saturday I went Santa Teresa to Baily and flatted on Baily. Rode the fixie cause it was pouring. The roads with out bike lanes were much cleaner then those with bike lanes. Sunday I went out Almaden and over the back side of Hicks and all that was rather clean.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

smw said:


> The roads with out bike lanes were much cleaner then those with bike lanes. Sunday I went out Almaden and over the back side of Hicks and all that was rather clean.


That's a good point. The bike lanes right now are covered with debris. There's not enough traffic to clear them out. Cross bike country!

fc


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

francois said:


> Cross bike country!


Kona time!


----------

